# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Where to buy Executive glass lens?

## Larry2

Two optical stores have told me they can no longer get executive style bifocal lenses, glass or plastic.  I want glass executive lenses with photo grey extra for a 56-17 frame.  The first was the shop that made my glasses two or three years ago.  Does anyone know who produces the lenses?   I have tried franklin lenses in the past and don't want that type or any other with different Rx in the peripheral vision than in the center.  I'm in Maryland.

----------


## Jacqui

They are still being made, your shop may for several reasons not want to sell them. You mentioned Franklin bifocals, what is your prescription??

----------


## Larry2

My prescription is sph -2.50 cyl + 1.25 axis 180.  Add for near 2.00  Distant PD is 69.5.   I like large frames, 54 or 56 x 17. 

I have a single vision set for the computer, sph -125, cyl 125 axis 180.  That prescription is "add +.75 for near",  if I wanted a reading portion in the lower half of my computer glasses.

I bought glasses with franklin style lenses ten years ago.  They were probably 28's.  I had trouble with stumbling on curbs, stairs etc.  The disruption they caused my peripheral vision was a constant annoyance.  I also felt like I was peering through a keyhole.  I disliked them terribly.

I replaced those with executive bi-focals with large frames (54 or 56) and I like those.  I have the line configured fairly high.  They work well for reading or distance.  I have a single focal set for computer use.

I'm looking for executive glass lenses again.  The weight of glass doesn't concern me.  A proper frame selection solves that concern.  I don't care about how the line looks to others.  I prefer the durabiity and clearity of glass.

The explanation I was given today was the lens blanks were not available.  I'm used to complaints and delays when I've insisted on glass but this is the first time I left empty handed.  In these two optical only chain stores, neither could get the executive style in glass or plastic.

My need is for reading, driving, tv and in the workshop.  I use a second set for computer and really need to replace those with bifocals some day.

----------


## Happylady

Go to a private optical shop. If the lens is avaliable they should be able to get it.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *In these two optical only chain stores, neither could get the executive style in glass or plastic.*


Executive lenses which used to be one of the most popular bifocals have been pushed aside by the newer wave of progressive lenses and have become a not very sold item these days

Chains do not like special request's..............it upsets the system.

Go to an older independent optician that has been around for a while. He might want to sell you progressive lenses but can get you the executive style lenses you want and are optically superior than progressives.

----------


## rbaker

Find a long established optician firm in your area. Find the employee who does not have a cell phone plugged into his skull and who is not chewing gum. Also, insure that his finger tips appear callused and that he has grey hair, or even better, no hair at all. He should walk stooped over and be mumbling to himself. You have found optical Nirvana.

As soon as you mention an Executive a tear will come to his eye and he will start telling you about back in the good old days.

You will get your Executive lenses. Maybe even glass ones.

----------


## Jubilee

They are getting harder to come by though. I work for a private practice now, and the 2 main labs we deal with, have discontinued glass execs. They don't want to sell any glass they can not drop ball and certify.

Cassandra

----------


## jbiggs114

Two lense companies still make executive bifocals in glass, clear and photogray. One is American Optical that still makes it in three different blank sizes. The other is X-cel and they make it in two blank sizes. Not only does X-cel offer white and photogray they also make it in gray 3 and Rose 1 and 2.
I agree, STAY OUT OF CHAIN STORES. See a local optician, become a loyal customer and he will take care of you for life.

----------


## Larry2

Thanks for the replies.  I'll try a few independents and if I strike out there, I'll give AO a call and see who the sell to.

----------


## Bezza

Wow, i have to say im kind of shocked that these are becoming hard to come by these days, we do quite a few in our small group of practices in the UK, but then we are quite focused on the clinical side of things compared to the chain stores, with DRS screening, Ortho K, and some of our optoms running LVA clinics at the local eye infirmary etc.

It always hurts me when i hear about how chain stores are able to sacrifice the patients optical requirements due to either lack of knowledge or simply in favour of profit over quality eyecare.:angry:

----------


## QDO1

These lenses (photochromic glass executives) are available from Norville Optical in the UK, thier internal lens  code: GEX PE

Because of the style of blank, some frame shapes and sizes are not possible (but its always been like that with this specific design lens)

----------


## Bezza

> These lenses (photochromic glass executives) are available from Norville Optical in the UK, thier internal lens code: GEX PE
> 
> Because of the style of blank, some frame shapes and sizes are not possible (but its always been like that with this specific design lens)


It just takes a skilled hand to glaze them, is just a matter of ensuring that the bevel doesnt jump drastically between the upper and lower segments of the lens and a little bit of adjustment to the curvature of the frame and it usually works fine. I have seen others place the bevel right at the back of the lens which looks horrid as the thickness protrudes from the front. 

The hand edger is your friend when it comes to execs ;)

----------


## QDO1

> It just takes a skilled hand to glaze them, is just a matter of ensuring that the bevel doesnt jump drastically between the upper and lower segments of the lens and a little bit of adjustment to the curvature of the frame and it usually works fine. I have seen others place the bevel right at the back of the lens which looks horrid as the thickness protrudes from the front. 
> 
> The hand edger is your friend when it comes to execs ;)


i was actually refering to the geometry of the blank... and yes - you need a skilled pai of hands to glaze them well

----------


## Bezza

oh of course, sorry i think i must have misread ur post. 
Just never really had a problem with availability of them and I have seen quite a few go into large frames and plenty that are pretty high powered.

----------


## HarryChiling

Larry2,

Go visit my brother in law Dan Paul or Steve Lent @ Pearle Vision in Towson, MD 815 Goucher Blvd. (410)296-6700.  Tell them Harry sent you and you are looking for a executive bifocal.  They have it in plastic and if you want glass they can do that as well just not in an executive.  Good Luck.

----------


## Larry2

Well, I emailed AO over a week ago and I have received no reply.  

I also visited a few more stores but without much success.  One may be able to help but didn't have a right frame on display.  I'll need to wait for a sample frame and from there see how it works out.

At one I listened to an amazing array of arguements about why I should buy what he had rather than what I wanted. :Rolleyes:    The owner, with a straight face, told me I needed to get used to looking through less glass because as we get older we need to see a narrower field of view!  :Nerd:   He went on to explain as my prescription got stronger my lenses needed to become smaller.   :Confused:  Somehow he just couldn't accept that I wasn't buying glasses for five years from now, I was looking for exactly what I already have. :hammer:   He continued on with this line of crap.  Does the public really swallow these lines?  Soon he was describing how much better of I would be without excess peripheral vision.  Golly, where do these folks learn the seller is always right?  :angry: 

He first replied with a price of $350 for lenses alone.   :Eek:  That's over $150 more than I paid for the exact same prescription not long ago.  Except the photo gray would be additional cost yet.  I pretended the price was acceptable just to see where this was going.  Soon after that he decided he couldn't get the prescription in glass.  :finger: With a bit more debate he was sure he wouldn't get it in plastic either.  :( Somehow I couldn't get through to this idiot that I wanted to replace exactly had I was wearing with the exact same prescription.:idea:

----------


## jofelk

AO has discontinued glass executive. They are still available in plastic. We have a large supply of semi-finished , unusual glass lenses. We do have a few pair of PGx glass (also PG, not extra) that would work with your Rx. We are a wholesale lab, AllentownOptical.com, you would need your optical professional to contact us on your behalf.

----------


## Aarlan

> ... Also, insure that his finger tips appear callused and that he has grey hair, or even better, no hair at all. He should walk stooped over and be mumbling to himself. You have found optical Nirvana.
> 
> .


I have all of my hair and none of it is grey...I have been in the business for 16 Years, we offer PGX, execs, etc...You don't have to look ancient to have a fair amount of experience...Hell nowadays you don't specifically have to be a 'him', but rather some 'hers' are pretty damned talented...But I do mumble to myself...

AA

----------


## Jim G

It won't help to contact the manufacturers as they only sell to wholesale labs who in turn sell to dispensers.  The lenses are available from X-Cel, a long-time respected supplier of lenses.

I'd recommend looking in your Yellow Pages for Optical Wholesalers.  Call and explain your dilemma.  The customer service person should be able to recommend several dispensers in your area who can help.  

Larry2, did I miss it or did you mention where you are located?

----------

